
Internet Monarchists Are Coming for Your Children - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2019/07/06/internet-monarchists-2/
======
h2odragon
Interesting. Possibly also relevant:
[http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=260](http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=260)

------
nixtaken
a defector explained subversion very clearly back in the 1980s "after it is
done, no one is sure what is true and there is nothing you can do to roll it
back. The only defense you have against it comes from older institutions like
religion."
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgmg2VFX058](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgmg2VFX058)

